# Please help - newbie with feral "teenage" pigeon



## Larsy (Jun 16, 2010)

A pigeon egg hatched on our balcony on the 16th of May. Its mum and dad visited it regularly but now it seems to be on its own. I put out seed and bread crumbs and things for it and its parents but am not sure what I should do now. I don't want to get it too used to humans so it can't be wild any more, but I'm worried about how it will learn to fly and should it have access to water and does it still need fed - I have no experience with pigeons but I want to help this one.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you can leave seed and water out for it, it will fly off on it's own time.. it is weaned now, or getting close. the male bird may still check up on him, but if they made another nest some place else and are sitting on eggs, he may be forgotten. so see if he eats and drinks, you can pick him up and put the tip of his beak in the water to show him then leave him, keep an eye out, if he is doing fine he is eating and drinking.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

So you haven't seen the baby fly yet? Practicing flying?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

They learn to fly instinctively and naturally, with practise jaunts along balconies or wherever they may be, and should be well capable by about 5 weeks old. They are usually encouraged by the male parent to try out their new skill at first. 

By all means put a little food out as you have been, and little pot of fresh water each day. Pigeons do need water, as they can dehydrate if they have to go too long without.

The parents may well be starting another nest elsewhere (though it sounds like they have it good where they are!) but I would expect the father to be checking on his youngster from time to time. If you are able to check now and then to see if he turns up that would be good.

If you believe young'un has been abandoned (or something happened to the parents) then we can certainly advise on how to see the young pigeon through the next week or so until he should be flying and capable of joining a flock and learning from other pigeons.

You can also check his crop to see if it's empty or seems to be squidgy with food. Will find a pic in the morning to show where that is, unless someone does so first.

John


----------



## Larsy (Jun 16, 2010)

*Thank you all!*

Thanks everyone for your advice, I have been putting food out and recently put out some water in a little dish too. He seems to be healthy and doing well, however he is very nervous of me and when I try to get near him he gets panicky and flappy so I back off. He just spends all day sitting behind a board on the balcony and I haven't seen him venture out or try flying yet. I'm trying not to get him too used to humans when there are people around with evil intentions. However I will look at his crop and see if it looks squidgy and I'll start putting out better food for him, have read some forum posts for advice. Up till now I've been putting out rat mix with bits of corn, seeds and peas in it and bread. I'll find him something better.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Here is a pic of a young pigeon's empty crop, followed by pic of a well filled crop (excuse the mess - this one was in rough shape and still being given rearing formula  )

A bird who is getting fed should be somewhere between those, I'd expect. If you do spot father around, then he's probably OK.

Corn, seed and peas should be fine - don't know what's in rat food - but a wild bird mix would work too, along with a few breadcrumbs.

Once fledged, he may well come back for a while to see what's around


1










2










John


----------

